# What radio station do you listen to?



## jiris

The context is that I often hear my neighbor listening to the radio, and I want to know what station it is so I can listen to it, because I always like the music very much. 

My attempt:  Melyik rádióállomást halgat?


----------



## Encolpius

Melyik adót hallgatod? (informal)
Melyik adót tetszik [ejtsd: teccik] hallgatni? (formal)


----------



## francisgranada

I think rádióállomás is possible too, though less common. In such case:

Melyik rádióállomást hallgatod/hallgatja/tetszik hallgatni?


----------



## jiris

Ok great, thanks to you both.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, there are many possibilities. 
I think you can even say: Melyik rádiót hallgatod? It sounds terrible and illogical but if my memory serves me well people used to say it, right???

PS: It might not be as illogical: Kossuth Rádió, Danubius Rádió (no longer), Juventus Rádió, etc...


----------



## Zsanna

It's not illogical because - as you say - nowadays (it was new to me too when I came back) the radio stations are just called x _rádió_ as opposed to x _adó_ (e.g. Kosssuth adó) before I moved abroad.

I don't suggest anything containing "tetszik", unless the person you are talking to is very old/there is an important difference of age between the speakers.


----------

